# The Mantis Hamlet



## paddythemic (Sep 4, 2010)

Idea for small mantids who can't climb that great.

No substrate yet (may use sphagnum moss).

Many vents in "globe" can keep in all but d.melanogaster, while letting air in.

Flies enter bottom of globe from a cylindrical source container (no fridge or freezer needed).

Could put mini-plant in there if desired.

Perfect for 360 degree viewing.

Ten minute construction (tweezers required) is aesthetically pleasing.

Upgrade to next size globe when Diabolicas grow.

http://www.amazon.com/Super-Pet-Hamster-Run-About-Exercise/dp/B0002AS8QQ/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&amp;s=home-garden&amp;qid=1283630542&amp;sr=8-3


----------



## hibiscusmile (Sep 4, 2010)

Looks good to me, let us know how they like it.


----------



## Seattle79 (Sep 4, 2010)

That's different..... :blink: 

-Kevin


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Sep 4, 2010)

different is good ! I like seeing new Ideas and methods. but I am wondering how you will be able to mist in there? and I hope you don't have a cat or dog that would love nothing more than to play with the globe,especially when they see whats inside...


----------



## Jesskb (Sep 4, 2010)

That looks pretty sweet, might have to try it. Just afraid of it rolling of the shelf  lol


----------



## Precarious (Sep 5, 2010)

Interesting idea but looks like an accident waiting to happen to me.

Plus those Idolos are limited to the net or gripping the vents, which is not conducive to hunting down food. I'll bet they get stuck at the bottom and fight.


----------



## paddythemic (Sep 8, 2010)

Precarious said:


> Interesting idea but looks like an accident waiting to happen to me.
> 
> Plus those Idolos are limited to the net or gripping the vents, which is not conducive to hunting down food. I'll bet they get stuck at the bottom and fight.


I added even more nets to it. This time diagonal and vertical....

It seems to work kinda good.


----------

